# How Accurate is Spokeo or Intellius



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

I found some threads on here that recommend you run a search on your WS using Spokeo or Intellius. I ran my H's email user name and the results showed he has 3 profiles, a shopping site and dating site. Keep in mind I can CONFIRM the 3 profiles, but the fact that there was NO #'s listed after the shopping site or the dating site is confusing. They only show a green check mark. I am wondering how accurate this info is on Spokeo? It tells me the only way to get more specific and detailed info is to pay for it with a 3 month or 6 month subscription. Has anyone used this service and was the info you received accurate? I can't imagine too many people have the same "handle" as his, but with the billions of people on the internet, I imagine it is possible. Your thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

I used Spokeo. I found it to be very accurate for my husband's yahoo account and for his hotmail, but not so accurate for his personal website email (provided by GoDaddy). His personal website email seemed to be full of junk for a variety of different people, not sure where they compiled it. I simply paid for a one time look up, and was a bit disappointed when I couldn't figure out how to re-access the same info after navigating away from the page. Might just be my user error though.


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Even the paid Spokeo is not foolproof.

It often has incomplete information and misleading information.

One inquiry I made had eight possible people for a highly unusual name. Each entry was somewhat accurate but not completely accurate.

Spokeo seems to get its database from phone, cable, utilities, and similar accounts. Billing addresses and phone numbers are not always consistent, as time passes and people move around.

Often one has to think hard, make further searches, and generally figure out the puzzle.

Having said all that, I find Spokeo highly useful.


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

Run his user name/and email thru pipl.com

Its free and you cannot believe the stuff I uncovered. I also like 123people.com


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well, one way to be certain, check your own info on there. I just checked mine and only one physical address was incorrect. I never lived on that one road they had listed. I didn't do the paid version though, so idk how much more accurate it would be. But just the preliminary check had it correct.


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, pipl.com is amazing, never thought it could do usernames and email! Just found another account! Though it looks very pre-marriage.. lol


----------



## AshS (Jan 11, 2013)

I did 3 months of spokeo, I have found it very helpful that I'm going to renew. For my stbxh only 1 account popped up that doesn't make sense. I searched myself & because I don't overshare online I only had 1 hit & for some reason my address that I shared with my stbxh doesn't show up for me. OW is a BIG online sharer so I have tons of info about her.


----------

